# MobileSync INTROUVABLE



## tantrika (3 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
je ne retrouve pas la sauvegarde de mon Ipod.
Voici mon Macbook pro = OSX 10.9
Voici ma démarche :
Dans "Mactintosh HD" (le disque dur) je clique sur "Utilisateurs" puis sur "[le nom de ma session]" puis "Bibliothèque" ... et là je ne trouve pas  "MobileSync" et donc comment faire pour trouver ce dossier ?

Si je fais :
Finder, bibliothèque, application support, je ne trouve pas non plus moblesync.

Sur Itunes une sauvegarde de l'ipod a été faite il y a 15 jours....

Savez-vous comment retrouver ce dossier MobileSync ??
Merci Beaucoup


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2014)

ne pas se gourrer de biblio
aller dans la biblio de COMPTE
sur mavericks la biblio de COMPTE est masquée !
C'est une info de base es OSX récents
tonnes de sujets pour la montrer ou la mettre en permanence (dans la barre laterale finder)
egalement indiqué dans l'aide mac


----------

